
An Expensive Month. Adventures in an Ad-Free Internet - sonicrocketman
http://tabletopaudio.com/blog/2016/10/05/expensive-month/
======
sonicrocketman
This is really sad. I love and use TableTop Audio weekly for my D&D sessions.
I'm also a Patreon subscriber, and If you can, you should become one too. It's
a great site; I would hate to see it go.

